# 2012 kubota L48, 650 hours



## Dave from Georgia (11 mo ago)

My L48 will shut down, no apparent reason , after a wait of a few minutes will restart and will shut down after a few minutes. Will do this several times then will stay running. Have replaced the fuel cut off switch and defeated some safety switches, new fuel filter and cleaned fuel tank with fuel slime cleaner and stabilizers. Any ideas. Local dealer has no ideas on cause of shut down.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

So when it "shuts down", what does it take to get it started again? Will it do this just sitting still or does it need to be moving? 

You've replaced the stop solenoid (which didn't solve much evidently) , but have you verified there is a 12V signal to it consistently, even when it shuts down? 

I might offer a few things you could try next if I had a few more details about the symptom.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Plugged fuel line...


----------



## Dave from Georgia (11 mo ago)

After a few minutes, I can turn the start switch and hear the solenoid click then will restart. Run smoothly for a few minutes then the solenoid will cut the engine off. I haven’t checked the voltage at the solenoid. New battery and alternator is charging at 14 volts. After a few start and restarts the engine will stay running. I’m thinking it’s electrical. I’ve checked all wires and connections. I recently changed the coolant. Thermostat related??


----------



## Dave from Georgia (11 mo ago)

It will cut off sitting still and moving. No specific operational conditions, RE safety switches ?)


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Post 3..............


----------



## Dave from Georgia (11 mo ago)

It will take several attempts before I hear the solenoid open for a restart. As if something needs to cool off before I hear the solenoid click for a restart. There are times when I can operate the tractor with no issues and than other times it’s a battle to keep it running without the start-restart dance. If the fuel line was clogged wouldn’t be a constant issue?? Would love it to be that simple, but the condition is sporadic


----------



## Dave from Georgia (11 mo ago)

Willing to replace the fuel line at this point. The line from the filter to the pump/injector? Don’t understand why the cut off solenoid won’t open for a restart until after a waiting period


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Check for a relay that controls the stop solenoid, there may be one in the run wiring and may be failing, if there is a relay in the run wiring, remove the connector from relay and refit a few times to clean the connections and try the start procedure again, you could run a tempory hot wire from battery positive to stop solenoid to bypass the switch and or relay, use the switch for starting, doing this will check the start/run circuit for failure or bad connections from switch to relay,stop solenoid, also check voltage to start switch as another test.


----------

